# Lifespan of a Masterbuilt Smoker



## dalber (May 11, 2017)

I'm new to this and have just purchased my first smoker. It will be delivered next week so I don't even have it yet. From my research, it looks like the lifespan of the one I purchased - Masterbuilt 30" 20070910 - is anywhere from one to three years. Is this accurate? How can I prolong its life? Could it be the manner in which these are stored? Where do you store yours? Is it ok to just put a cover on it and leave out in the elements? Lots of questions, I know. I'm trying to justify my investment.


----------



## old sarge (May 11, 2017)

It will last as long as the components last. Seriously, not trying to be smart. The generation 1 model seems to have the the longest track record of trouble free operation. Definitely protect it from the elements when not in use.  Use the search feature above and look for MES problems, or Masterbuilt problems. You will see what went wrong with which generation and what the fix was.   And good luck.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 12, 2017)

I have had one for over seven years, stored outside in the weather.

It still works fine.

Al


----------



## sundown farms (May 12, 2017)

I bought a used MES 40 Gen 2.5 that had a lot of years on it based on how it looked. It was on a guy's porch here in Houston TX- the land of heat and humidity. I have had it for two years and keep it in the garage. I am hopefully at the end of fixing electrical connection problems (two) that appear to be derived from humidity. It has been out of service for about 3 weeks. With all the help here, and my repairs were not rocket science for I am not an electrician, you can have it for a long time. Everything takes some level of maintenance and the same goes for MES's.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 12, 2017)

Not very long after you throw it around a few times for not working.


----------



## avfordguy (May 12, 2017)

I have the gen2 30 inch,going on 4 years and i smoke a lot, probably weekly, as everyone loves my brisket, replaced 1 heating element and re wired for a PID controller as the masterbuilt controllers are set for the chip loader to work, i have the masterbuilt cold smoker attachment and love it


----------



## dalber (May 12, 2017)

Thanks for the information everyone! I'm really looking forward to getting started.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmerck (May 12, 2017)

Sadly, my indoor stored MES didn`t make it one year and maybe 6 smokes at most. I see others on here have had better luck and I hope you do as well.


----------



## bbqwillie (May 13, 2017)

Dalber, I have the exact same model that you will have soon and I just finished the 4th season of Winter cooking with it and it shows no signs of giving up the ghost. Mine sits on an enclosed back porch but it is not climate controlled, so it sees the temperature swings year round.


----------



## noxwaste (May 15, 2017)

I have model #20078715 and I bought it last July. I have probably around 15 smokes out of it right now, and I store mine in our kitchen on a stand when not in use. It still works just fine (other than the temperature fluctuations). How ironic is it that this company is called Mastbuilt and yet their products are not very masterfully built... That joke has probably been made in this forum already, but who cares...


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 15, 2017)

Mine are 5&6 years old and still going. Both stored outside with just a plastic storage container keeping the controller dry...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (May 15, 2017)

My #1 MES was a Gen #1 MES 30----Used it for a Year, until I got a new MES 40. Sold the MES 30, and that guy still uses it in it's 8th year total.

My #2 MES 40 Gen #1----Used it for about 5 years (replaced one 40 cent connector). Moved it to my garage (Now my Backup) when I got my #3 New Gen #2.5 MES 40. Love it for 2 years so far.

Kept them on my front porch, under roof, with a cheap cover on them. Recommend if you keep them in the weather to use a waterproof cover, like with any other electric-electronic Appliance.

Bear


----------



## dalber (May 15, 2017)

noxwaste said:


> I have model #20078715 and I bought it last July. I have probably around 15 smokes out of it right now, and I store mine in our kitchen on a stand when not in use. It still works just fine (other than the temperature fluctuations). How ironic is it that this company is called Mastbuilt and yet their products are not very masterfully built... That joke has probably been made in this forum already, but who cares...





Chef JimmyJ said:


> Mine are 5&6 years old and still going. Both stored outside with just a plastic storage container keeping the controller dry...JJ





Bearcarver said:


> My #1 MES was a Gen #1 MES 30----Used it for a Year, until I got a new MES 40. Sold the MES 30, and that guy still uses it in it's 8th year total.
> 
> My #2 MES 40 Gen #1----Used it for about 5 years (replaced one 40 cent connector). Moved it to my garage (Now my Backup) when I got my #3 New Gen #2.5 MES 40. Love it for 2 years so far.
> 
> ...


This is great news guys! Thanks for the replies!


----------



## dward51 (May 15, 2017)

Storage makes a difference.   On the other hand pretty much every part can be replaced (and with better quality parts if something fails, and I'm talking generic aftermarket parts and not Masterbuilt parts as 10 years from now will they have old parts in stock).  That includes the control unit which can be replaced with a PID controller (make your own or buy pre-made).   So even if you get a bum unit that dies a week after the warranty runs out, it can be fixed.  And there are a ton of mods to them that people have come up with.


----------

